# Any early impressions of Traitor Cycles?



## eobf (Jun 17, 2008)

I really want a luggernaught. I am more than a little curious about the crazy affordable price.

http://www.traitorcycles.com/Bikes_Luggernaut.cfm


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Sizes: 53, 56, 59 ..... rather limited
Price: N/A ..... FREE?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Selling it.*

You're being sucked in by slick hipster marketing lingo. If the price turns out to be right, not a problem. If it's high, get a Surly frame, hang some decent parts on it and buy some cool clothes with the money you saved.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

<img src=https://myninjaplease.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/spam.gif>


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Not sure it's spam. What moreon would send to this forum *his* sales pitch proclaiming the delights of running red lights?*

*About Us, Our Philosophy, last sentence.

/w


----------



## eobf (Jun 17, 2008)

wim said:


> Not sure it's spam. What moreon would send to this forum a sales pitch proclaiming the delights of running red lights?*
> 
> *About Us, Our Philosophy, last sentence.


Its not spam, it is a new company with some interesting bikes and gear. I have a couple transition mountain bikes and this is their new company. Transition is a solid name in the mountain bike world. 

Because I was interested in what other people thought that had more experience with these kind of bikes than me makes me a "moreon"? I have a single speed and really like it, I am just new to these kind of bikes.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry, you misunderstood. I wasn't clear and changed my wording accordingly.

The moreon reference was to the Traitor bike seller, not to you. Post #4 implied that that the Traitor bike seller was spamming this forum. My point in post #5 was that a smart bike seller would not spam this forum with his sales pitch because the pitch advocates red light running.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

They are certainly very pretty bikes if a bit on the expensive side.

The trouble with the top end of the "entry-level fixie" is that most people just don't want to spend that kind of money on something they haven't done before and experienced riders move towards either very aggressive or very relaxed geometries. (This excludes the stables of 10+ bikes that some of us keep) Or maybe that's just me. I have one of each. The aesthetic appeal may be strong enough for some but I know it's not what I'm looking for.

The fun part is watching how fast these new bike company's bikes show up on craigslist.

Regardless, I'm sure they will sell plenty.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 8, 2007)

eobf said:


> I really want a luggernaught. I am more than a little curious about the crazy affordable price.
> 
> http://www.traitorcycles.com/Bikes_Luggernaut.cfm


Prices seem a bit high. You can get a lugged steel EBB frame/fork from Steelwool for less than Traitor's TIG-welded stuff.


----------

